# SEOUL | Design Seoul Policy



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Some of the changes don't look good. I prefer some of those old signs, they make the streets more colourful.


----------



## princeofseoul (Jun 8, 2004)

^ I was disappointed when I visited Seoul last fall, I wish they did not remove all the neons and signs on Gangnam -daero and elsewhere. The neons in Gangnam used to look amazing at night, it felt a bit like Times Square or Shibuya. Now they're all gone and the 'hood looks bland, boring.. 

Bring back the neons please!


----------

